# Wtb 21Rs Or Smaller



## progolfer_20 (Jul 17, 2013)

After doing some research I've narrowed it down to getting a 21RS. Looking for 2003-2009.

Anyone have one out there for sale?

I have cash ready to go.

I'm in Phoenix, AZ.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Check out Blue Wedge's


----------



## gaoutback (Feb 11, 2007)

progolfer_20 said:


> After doing some research I've narrowed it down to getting a 21RS. Looking for 2003-2009.
> 
> Anyone have one out there for sale?
> 
> ...


It's a long drive, but I have one for sale:
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=39322


----------



## mdmorgan2 (Feb 6, 2012)

progolfer_20 said:


> After doing some research I've narrowed it down to getting a 21RS. Looking for 2003-2009.
> 
> Anyone have one out there for sale?
> 
> ...


Check Phoenix Craigslist one just posted Saturday 7/20


----------

